# ECS center vent boost gauge for MKV GTI



## mtn_dub (Jun 23, 2009)

has anyone used this gauge? i know the pros but any cons?
Center vent boost gauge


----------



## JSV2.0T (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: ECS center vent boost gauge for MKV GTI (mtn_dub)*

Here is a cheaper and better alternative. It comes with an electrical gauge as well!
http://www.conceptsinmotion.ne....html


----------



## andy'sgti03 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: ECS center vent boost gauge for MKV GTI (JSV2.0T)*

any for mk4's?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: ECS center vent boost gauge for MKV GTI (andy'sgti03)*

http://www.conceptsinmotion.ne....html


----------



## mtn_dub (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: ECS center vent boost gauge for MKV GTI (JSV2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JSV2.0T* »_Here is a cheaper and better alternative. It comes with an electrical gauge as well!
http://www.conceptsinmotion.ne....html

sweet thanks!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

